# Premium member setup



## smokeamotive (Sep 12, 2011)

I signed for the premium membership and still have ads all over the page. Is this something a mod has to change or is it in my setup somewhere?


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi it is easy go your profile  go to edit account at the bottom of the page tick the turn off advertising.

hope it worked.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 12, 2011)

I turned them off for you but the option is in your profile. If you have any further problems with it just send me a PM


----------



## smokeamotive (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

